# Breaking in the smoker with skinless, boneless, chicken breasts, suggestions



## vandy58 (May 28, 2013)

Okay so the smoker will be purchased in about an hour.  I am using an electric smoker and I want to break it in with chicken.  Primarily because I have a lot on the freezer (costco double packs) and if I screw it up I screwed up $2.00 worth of meat.  So I will probably brine, from what I have read this is almost a must but I like the idea of bacon as well.  Can you brine and do bacon?  Second I know about enternal temps, from what I have read I should have the smoker on at 225-250.  Any rubs you guys use for chicken breasts?  My wife in not huge into marinades plus being in South Central texas I can get Salt Lick BBQ sauce very easily so we just put some of that on after cooking.  Any other tips?  Thanks everybody!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2013)

Bacon and brining are good choices, one or the other, or both!

For a boneless chicken breast you might want to consider folding under the point end so that it matches the thickness of the rest of the piece.  Cook to an internal temp of 165-170.  Set the smoker at 225 and let 'er rip!  BBQ sauce is always a good idea on chicken breasts as they have no real flavor of their own!

Now, if you are going to do a whole chicken, brine it then smoke it at about 275 - 300.  This will make the skin nice and crispy and the whole deal will be done in about 3 hours.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2013)

I'd brine it for a couple of hours, apply your favorite rub, wrap it in bacon and smoke it at a higher temp like 300 degrees....chicken parts or whole chickens don't benefit from low and slow.  The higher temps will  crisp up the bacon and finish very moist...it'll be delicious!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I'd brine it for a couple of hours, apply your favorite rub, wrap it in bacon and smoke it at a higher temp like 300 degrees....*chicken parts or whole chickens don't benefit from low and slow.*  The higher temps will  crisp up the bacon and finish very moist...it'll be delicious!


If you think about it, it's way too easy to overcook boneless breasts and one must remember that the longer the chicken stays in the smoke the more smokey flavor it picks up - so there is a benefit to low and slow with chicken.

My best chickens have been cooked at 230 - 240 and then the last hour I crank it up to crisp the skin.  Remember, longer residence time equals more smokey flavor, if you want less smoke either dial back your chips/chunks or crank up the heat as FWlsmoker suggests.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## vandy58 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!  Smoker in hand, season tomorrow!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Good luck , Vandy. Follow the majority and Brine then wrap in Bacon (cured Bacon has already been cured, no reason). A neat weave ( # ) pattern on the Chicken will peak the intrest in the Meal and keep the Bird juicy.

Hope you enjoy you meal and be sure to send Q-view. We like to see the prize ( there are no bad shots , ever ).

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## vandy58 (May 29, 2013)

Smoker is all seasoned now, used hickory to season.  Will post pics when chicken is done in Sunday!


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

Can't wait for pics. What smoker did you get?


----------



## vandy58 (May 29, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Can't wait for pics. What smoker did you get?


The masterbuilt 30" from cabelas.  189.99, not to bad


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

You will like it, I have a 30 mes too


----------



## vandy58 (Jun 2, 2013)

Brine for 24 hours (koiser salt, water, light brown sugar) wrapped in bacon.  I had a few extra pieces so they are on the top rack getting smoked as well!












image.jpg



__ vandy58
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## vandy58 (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought it came out delicious!  Wife thought it was a little too smokey so next time I will keep the vent all the way open.  Very juicy!  Thanks everybody!












image.jpg



__ vandy58
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 12, 2016)

I like the whole chicken Idea - I will try that next time.


----------

